# Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

Wieviel Wurfgewicht brauch ich für welchen Fisch? Ich hab eine neue Brandungsrute gekauft und hab bis jetzt nur Barsche mit Hühnchen gefangen. Ich möchte aber natürlich größere Fische fangen, weiß nur nicht so genau wie, da ich noch Anfängerin bin.
Danke für alle Tips, auch nur kleine nehme ich gerne. ;-)
Haifischlein.


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Warum antwortet mir denn keiner, mache ich irgendetwas falsch hier mit dem System? *grübel*#c


----------



## Team-T (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Hi

Wo Möchtest du den angeln  ? In welcher Region  Süß oder Salzwasser ?
Ich komme aus der Türkei …vielleicht kann ich dir helfen 

Gruß  Timo


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Ach ja, vor allem interessieren mich die Fische, die es dort gibt, und wie sie aussehen, ich habe trotz Google etc. nichts gefunden, wo ich LERNEN könnte, und dann auch weiß, was ich an der Angel habe. Ich nehme an, bisher hatte ich immer Wolfsbarsche. Die wurden sofort zubereitet von den Einheimischen und waren sehr lecker. Aber Aal, hecht oder Zander, gibts die dort auch?


----------



## crazyFish (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



Haifischlein schrieb:


> Warum antwortet mir denn keiner, mache ich irgendetwas falsch hier mit dem System? *grübel*#c



Willkommen im AB, immer mit der Ruhe. Dies hier ist kein Chat sondern ein Forum, da braucht das seine Zeit bis die Antworten kommen .

Außerdem solltest du für jede Frage nur einen Thread erstellen, sonst wirds über kurz oder lang leider chaotisch. Wenn du meinst dein Thread ist in einem anderen Bereich besser aufgehoben, solltest du freundlich bei einem Mod(erator) nachfragen, ob er den für dich verschieben kann .

In dem Sinne viel Erfolg bei deiner Infosuche und Spass im AB.

ps bei deiner Frage kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen #6


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Hallo, Crazy-Fisch, ja das habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Nur die Ruhe. Naja, ich bin halt sehr aufgeregt, in 4 Tagen geht es los und ich habe noch keinerlei Haken, Bleie oder Vorfächer und ganz zu schweigen von Köderfischen. Das will ja auch alles noch ausgesucht und besorgt sein. Und ich will ja den RIESENFISCH fangen. |wavey: so groß! ;-)
Danke jedenfalls für deine Antwort!


----------



## crazyFish (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Hast du denn mal die Boardsuche ausprobiert mit dem Stichwort Türkei?

Ich bin sicher, dass sich dort der ein oder andere Urlaubsbericht bzw. Urlaubsplanungen mit Infos finden lässt.


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Ja, hab ich. Sowohl Mittelmeer, Türkei, als auch Türkische Riviera. Da war aber auch nichts zu finden, nur allgemein über kleinere Fänge, wie ich sie auch schon hatte. 
Weisst du, ob und wo ich hier im Forum FISCHKUNDE betreiben kann? Ich würde ja gerne erst einmal etwas lernen über die kleinen Freunde, also Aussehen, Vorkommen etc... ich wühle mich hier tapfer durch, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden.
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Moe (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

|kopfkrat jetzt find ich den anderen Thread nicht wieder, in dem ich eben geschrieben hab.
aber http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/biggamefische.html  das könnte dir helfen (kommt aus dem Thread "Fischdatenbank")


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Danke, da war ich bis eben am stöbern. Übrigens, die MARMORBRASSE, ein Fisch, den ich viel dort gefangen habe, ist da auch nicht aufgeführt. Mit der Fischbestimmung wird es also schwierig, ich hab das Foto jetzt auf einer anderen Website gefunden und ihn so identifiziert. Die Türken nennen ihn Mrr Mrr... (hört sich an wie Marmor, haha). 
Ja, sorry, ich hab vor lauter Aufregung gleich 3 Freds geschaltet, aber deine Antworten kommen immer an, und ich bedanke mich ganz lieb dafür! #h


----------



## Khaane (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Herzlich willkommen an Board #h

Wenn du vom Strand aus angelst, eignen sich als Haken 5-6er Wurmhaken, beim Blei musst du schauen wie die Strömung ist, ich habe mitten am Stadtstrand in Cesme geangelt, dort war das Wasser relativ flach und es herrschte keine Strömung.

Als Köder habe ich mir Messermuscheln bei der örtlichen "Tackle-Verkäuferin" besorgt, die werden geöffnet und dann auf Hakengröße zurecht geschnitten.
(Auf türkisch "midye" - Ausgesprochen Midije, das E wird kurz ausgesprochen)






Quelle: http://www.wissen.de/wde/generator/...es_/messerscheide_1828789,property=inline.jpg

Habe am Abend gefischt, da tagsüber das Wasser von Badegästen bevölkert war - Entsprechend schlecht war die Stelle fürs Angeln geeignet.

Dennoch habe ich eine ausgewachsene Dorade überlistet, die wog knapp über 1 kg - Dafür gabs Applaus von den Einheimischen, welche den Drill mitverfolgt haben. 

Am nächsten Tag, gabs die Dorade zu Mittag frisch vom Grill.......:m


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Eine 1-Kilo-Dorade? WOW. Die sind wirklich gut. Die Muscheln habe ich auch schon benutzt, die werden aber zu 90 Prozent abgefressen, weil sie so weich sind. Ich habe damit Marmorbrassen gefangen. Die Türken in Konakli nennen sie "Süliness". Aber den Namen den du gesagt hast merk ich mir auch mal. Danke für den Tip auf jeden Fall! Petri Heil! #h


----------



## Team-T (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Hast ne  PN !

Gruß Timo


----------



## LAC (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

@ haifischlein
die marmorbrasse (pagellus mormyrus) bevorzugt ja seichte sandige böden - ihr fleisch wird nicht so geschätz - kommt in der türkei vor und man kann sie das ganze jahr über fangen. Bis 40 cm kann sie groß werden - türkisch so glaube ich, nennt man sie  "Civgili mercan"
Hier ein link, wo etwas mehr zu lesen ist.
http://www.ottoewieghardt.de/herr.htm

Inzwischen bist du ja in der türkei und ich hoffe du hast dir das buch gekauft, was ich dir im anderen thread empfohlen habe - es ist sehr gut. Es ist ein systematischer meeresführer für biologen, wo die fauna und flora des mittelmeeres erfasst ist, da ja auch einige fischarten gefährlich sind. Betreffend der giftiere im mittelmeer, habe ich im board schon einiges gepostet, die drachenfische (Trachinidae) sind sehr giftig - vier arten (Petermännchen) kommen vor,  wobei Trachinus vipera (Vipernqueise) das giftigste ist. Es ist europas giftigstes tier. In der türkei nennt man es "Varsam".
Die anderen sind:  
Trachinus araneus (Spinnenqueise) türkisch: Kumtra-komjasi;
Trachinus draco (Gewöhnliches Petermännchen) türkisch: Trakonya;
Trachinus radiatus (Strahlenpetermänchen) türkisch: Carpan.

Dann gehen ja auch sehr gerne in felsregionen drachenköpfe (Scorpaendiae) an die angel - sie sind jedoch nicht so giftig wie die drachenfische bzw. petermännchen.
Die muräne (Muraena helena) die ich ja schon im anderen thread erwähnt habe. besitzt keine giftdrüsen, jedoch ist sie sehr angriffslustig und kann schnell mal zuschnappen, ihr schleim, der beim biss in die blutbahn gelangt, kann starke entzündungen hervorrufen.
Es lohnt sich also ein fachbuch zu besorgen, sonst kann der urlaub ein schnelles ende haben.
Berichte mal, wenn du zurück bist aus der türkei, was du so alles geangelt hast - ich meine fische.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (3. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

@ haifischlein
wie war es denn in der türkei ?  Berinchte mal, ich hoffe du hast einige landen können und bist nicht vom petermännchen gestochen worden. 
Gruß


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Oder an Gammelfleisch gestorben .


----------



## LAC (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Oder an Gammelfleisch gestorben .


 
das wäre ja grausam durch gammelfleisch verstorben, obwohl sie es gut würzen können. Ich glaube sie hat ein schnäppchen geschlagen d.h. bleibt dort länger da es richtig fluppt, sie wollte ja richtig angeln gehen:q das merken die jungs sofort und geben sich wirklich mühe - sie gönnen sich ja sonst nichts. 
Oft bietet die reisegesellschaften ja günstige paket an - bis zu 3 monate für renter - mit kostenloser besichtigungsfahrt - all inclusive - ausser den frabigen orientalischen putzlappen, den sie einem am haken hängen.

Das problem an der türkischen küste ist, dort wo die bekannten urlaubsorte liegen, dass jeder alles ist auch ein fischer, der ein boot hat oder einen kennt, der eins hat, wenn man ihn fragt. 
Mit seinen worten - kein problem - beginnt das problem, da fast alle aus den abgelegensten ecken kommen und noch nie geangelt haben. Sie kennen sich mit körperlicher feldarbeit aus und sind geflüchtet  in den urlaubsregionen um dort schnell ihr geld zu machen, egal wie - gestern als teppichexpert oder dönermann und morgen als fischer mit fahrt zum traumstrand mit grillparty.  In dalyan - bekannt durch die meeresschildkröten - bieten sie schildkröten-fahrten an, es sind keine meereschildkröten - da kaum ein tourist sie sehen wird.  Sie zeigen dir bei den fahrten vor ort, die nil-weichschildkröte, die eine beachtliche größe von über 1 m hat. Sie werden mit hänchenfleisch in den frühen stunden anfüttern, damit man sie zu gesicht bekommt, ein experte ist an board so stand es in der broschur, auf meine fahrt war der experte, ein 10 jähriger "biologe", der sich in der nase bohrte und sich nicht fachgerecht verhalten hat.
Es ist das nördlichste habitat wo sie noch vorkommen - etwa 500 existieren nur noch in der mittelmeerregion - die fahrten stehen hart in der kritik.
Seit den 60iger jahren war ich dort regelmäßig vor ort und es sind nicht mehr die einheimischen die dort die karten mischen. Bei einer besprechnung, wo u.a. auch einer diese fahrten anbietet, sich jedoch auch für die rettung stark macht - wenigsten laut papier, erwähnte ich,  was hier denn eigentlich abläuft, das kann doch nicht mehr normal sein, sagte man mir: was soll ich denn machen - ich habe eine familie die ich ernähren muss. 
Wenn sie auch diese letzte population vernichtet haben - ziehen die nomaden weiter, sonst hungert seine familie. 

Ich kenne die türkei, als in marmaris nur zwei hotels (kalyan und lydia) waren und dort etwa die anzahl der menschen, lebten, wie heute taxis dort sind. Ich staune wie die "einheimischen" sich vermehren können. 
Drastisch ist dagegen der fischbestand zurück gegangen - dynamit war die fangmethode - schwammen früher noch bonitos unter dem holzanleger am hafen und zackenbarsche in 3 m tiefe, so ist es heute eine sensation, wenn ein tauchschiff seinen gästen in der bucht von marmaris ein zackenbarsch  in 20 m tiefe zeigen kann.
So ändern sich die zeiten, jedoch zählt es für mich als eines der schönsten länder, da es sehr kontrastreich ist, ich habe mich verliebt dort - jedoch nur ins land.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

Ich mag diese arabischen billig Urlaubsländer leider gar nicht. Türkei gibts hier in Krefeld schon genug .


----------



## LAC (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ich mag diese arabischen billig Urlaubsländer leider gar nicht. Türkei gibts hier in Krefeld schon genug .


 
Das ist aber nicht schön zu lesen - ich finde gerade die arabischen länder sehr kontrastreich. Wenn du was erleben willst, ist es nicht mehr billig.
Dänemark ist billiger.6 personen ein haus 300 Euro - verpflegung ist im kofferraum- kommt man so auch zur türkei mit 6 personen?


----------



## Team-T (9. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ich mag diese arabischen billig Urlaubsländer leider gar nicht. Türkei gibts hier in Krefeld schon genug .



Jemand sollte dich mal in Erdkunde Aufklären !
Diese Arrogante art ist Gott sei dank Nicht Typisch Deutsch 
In der Türkei gibt es auch genug Deutschland .
Läute wie du Habe ich in meinem Norge urlauben viele gesehen
Sie werden soo geliebt …Unbeschreiblich …Bleib zu Hause ! 
Erst denken dann schreiben .


----------



## Khaane (10. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ich mag diese arabischen billig Urlaubsländer leider gar nicht. Türkei gibts hier in Krefeld schon genug .



Vorallem hat die Türkei so wenig mit Arabien zu tun, wie Deutschland mit China. #q

Billig ist ein Türkei-Urlaub schon lange nicht mehr, da fährst du mit Mallorca oder Ibiza deutlich günstiger


----------



## Yoshi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ich mag diese arabischen billig Urlaubsländer leider gar nicht. Türkei gibts hier in Krefeld schon genug .



Gääääähn|gaehn:


----------



## catchthedorada (10. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*

du kannst mich fragen was du wissen sollst ich komme aus der Türkei aus Izmir.Also aus dem Agäischem Meer.Du kannst dort Goldbrassen,Marmorbrasse,Wolfsbarcsh,Rotbrasse oder zweibindenbrasse fischen was man eigentlich auch wissen soll,was man fischen will und wann?


----------



## LAC (20. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



catchthedorada schrieb:


> du kannst mich fragen was du wissen sollst ich komme aus der Türkei aus Izmir.Also aus dem Agäischem Meer.Du kannst dort Goldbrassen,Marmorbrasse,Wolfsbarcsh,Rotbrasse oder zweibindenbrasse fischen was man eigentlich auch wissen soll,was man fischen will und wann?


 
@ catch the dorada
nicht schlecht, dass du aus izmir kommst, es ist ja die modernste stadt  in der türkei. Ich warte auch auf antwort von haifischlein, jedoch rührt sich nichts - schade. Ich war dort in izmir mal beruflich für längere zeit und habe mit der Dokus Eylül Üniversitesi gearbeitet_. _ Wo angelst du denn in izmir diese genannten fische, an der prommenade wo die deutsche botschaft ist oder in richtung cesme, wo die fischrestaurants sind, die bucht von izmir ist ja nicht gerade die sauberste. Die universität hat eine außenstelle, dort liegt auch das forschungsschiff, dort habe ich mal etwas geangelt, wenn ich zeit hatte. Wobei ich mehr die südliche gegend kenne, die ägais von antalya über ölüdenis bis bodrum. Ist eines der schönsten ecken, die ich kenne.


----------



## Team-T (23. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei - wer hat Tips?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ catch the dorada
> nicht schlecht, dass du aus izmir kommst, es ist ja die modernste stadt  in der türkei. Ich warte auch auf antwort von haifischlein, jedoch rührt sich nichts - schade. Ich war dort in izmir mal beruflich für längere zeit und habe mit der Dokus Eylül Üniversitesi gearbeitet_. _ Wo angelst du denn in izmir diese genannten fische, an der prommenade wo die deutsche botschaft ist oder in richtung cesme, wo die fischrestaurants sind, die bucht von izmir ist ja nicht gerade die sauberste. Die universität hat eine außenstelle, dort liegt auch das forschungsschiff, dort habe ich mal etwas geangelt, wenn ich zeit hatte. Wobei ich mehr die südliche gegend kenne, die ägais von antalya über ölüdenis bis bodrum. Ist eines der schönsten ecken, die ich kenne.



Hi ,

In Izmir Hat sich Sehr Viel getan  Die bucht von Izmir ( Körfez ) ist mittlerweile sauber .
Ich selber Komme Aus Antalya  und Kenne die Küste komplett   entlang der Ägäische 
Küste Bis nach Canakkale .
In Bodrum Startet  am 8 Oktober ein International  Fishing Tournament  

Hier :http://www.bodrumfishing.org/default.Az

Momentan  zieht der Blubarsch vom Schwarzen Meer durch den Bosphorus  ins Marmara Meer 
Das wird Aktuell gefangen .
In Antalya Haben wir momentan eine Kugelfisch Plage die duch den Suezkanal  ins Mittelmeer gekommen muss sagen Experten  , Sonst  kann man Kleine Tunas bis 50 Kilo Offshore Fangen 
Und Amberjacks bis 20-25 Kilo sind nicht selten .

Gruß Timo


----------

